# Shaming my mate and outing his car!



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

My mate has a mint M3, there's a massive build thread on m3cutters, and he also has a R32.

I won't lie, he was a big inspiration when I got my R32 and into detailing.

Imagine my horror when I notice his car in the gym car park for the first time in a while.......










Actually feel like stealing it for a clean tomo!

I've told him to spend the weekend on it with some pics for us!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwilko (Sep 19, 2012)

There's a really nice car under there somewhere!! I hope you manage to convince him to clean it!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

With the roads full of salt and **** it could get like that within a couple of days.
Roll on summer!!! :detailer:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Encourage him to clean it properly. 

I saw a post on social media on one of the detailing groups where a guy showed a picture of his car caked with mud, challenged people that it could be clean in an hour then posted a pic of the £5 hand car wash guys finishing his car?  

What's the point of belonging to a detailing group if you are taking your car to be filled with swirls at the £5 hand car wash places?


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

That's just shocking!

It's so dirty you can't even read the number plate


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's what happens in this weather. He probably clean it the other day, so much mild weather and salt on the roads it's probably well protected anyway.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

You should see my van right now. Daily trips down the fosse way to a mudbowl building site have took their toll. Don't think i will be putting a dw sticker on it.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

roll on summer indeed! 
my work van (white) is up and down the motorway every day from s.london to luton and it is caked it crap from the motorway and spray from all the lorries, drives me insane, then I get home to my 535d (black) which looks a horrible shade of grey after one trip, then the wifes company car (also black, no colour choice) which is disgusting, the neighbours think im mad cleaning all these motors every opportunity I get


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

The satisfaction you would get from cleaning and detailing that....as its his 2nd car he maybe doesn't worry about it too much compared to the M3 perhaps  and training comes first hah hah

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mine was like this until I cleaned at weekend lol love seeing the difference once cleaned


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that does look bad but as said with all the salt on the roads and its winter time im sure when your mate can give it a good clean he will. mine is the worst its been this year and cant wait to give it a good clean


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

My car looked the same after a 300 mile motorway journey , washed it away he day b4 .
Winter is a nightmare to keep your car clean .


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andyedge said:


> That's just shocking!
> 
> It's so dirty you can't even read the number plate


Looks like the plate is blanked out rather that dirty.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

kingswood said:


> My mate has a mint M3, there's a massive build thread on m3cutters, and he also has a R32.
> 
> I won't lie, he was a big inspiration when I got my R32 and into detailing.
> 
> ...


Now that is my kind of wash challenge, give it to me.


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Pretty sure you or your mate will get that looking good again. Doesnt take long to make it look that way though.
My car looks much that way right now aswel, however less noticeable in grey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turks (Sep 5, 2009)

My X5 gets like that very easily on a wet road... Black isn't the best colour in Winter! My M5 will probably get the same but won't show it because it is Blue... 

Sure your mate will get that gleaming again in no time. 


Turks.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

doesnt take long to get that way , great winters


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

This is my sisters Volvo taken last week.



A few weeks ago...



Yesterday she bought it round so I agreed to lend out the gear to fix it.



Was dark when she finished!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

TonyHill said:


> With the roads full of salt and **** it could get like that within a couple of days.
> Roll on summer!!! :detailer:


Aaaaaamen to that.

I'm really excited about cleaning mine tomorrow, even though it'll be killed off in 5 minutes :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't think my R has ever gotten that dirty lol.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

The amount of fuel it would cost in one of these means mine will never look that bad! I simply couldn't afford it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

Tomm said:


> The amount of fuel it would cost in one of these means mine will never look that bad! I simply couldn't afford it!


It's not as bad as you might think, but it's well worth it


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Now that is my kind of wash challenge, give it to me.
> 
> View attachment 49002


want a challenge have a look at this :doublesho


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

wow, thats one scruffy looking set of wheels, I personally would feel embarrassed driving around in that


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

joelee said:


> want a challenge have a look at this :doublesho


Give that to me too, bring it on.  :detailer:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Also illegal, unable to read the number plate, disgraceful LOL


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

What's all the fuss about.


----------



## Sam888 (Dec 8, 2016)

I've been meaning to sign upto this forum for some time now and I can't believe my final push to get signed up was this post!

Yes the R32 in the original post is mine (hang my head in shame).

I feel I need to explain.
The missus has been using the R32 for the past 9 months and I've been using her car (a Vauxhall tigra), we had our first child 9 months ago and she needed 5 doors hence why she has been using the R32 and I've been lumbered with her god awful tigra (the m3 is away for winter now).
I sold the tigra last week and bought the missus a new family car so I finally got my R32 back.
This was only a few days ago and the state you see the car in is the state she handed it back in..........cheers!

Yes the car is well protected using bouncers waxes.
I took some close up pics of the R32 before I detail it on Mon/Tues.
I've never had a car this dirty and can't wait to clean it, I'm actually really looking forward to it lol

Anyway here's some pics of how bad the R32 has got now and also to try and redeem myself I'll stick a couple of pics up of my m3 before it went away for winter.


----------



## Sam888 (Dec 8, 2016)

To help try and redeem myself here's my m3:


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats it blame the mrs haha


----------



## Sam888 (Dec 8, 2016)

angel1449 said:


> Thats it blame the mrs haha


That's what their there for isn't it :lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

loving the m3 fella and looks forward to seeing the after pics of the golf


----------



## Sam888 (Dec 8, 2016)

bazz said:


> loving the m3 fella and looks forward to seeing the after pics of the golf


Cheers dude, I'm on with the golf as we speak!


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks like the plate is blanked out rather that dirty.


Yeh, that's what I thought originally, hence the roll eyes I put in my comment 

However, from the pics posted by the owner it seems that the plate actually was that dirty :doublesho


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Jaffa91 said:


> It's not as bad as you might think, but it's well worth it


I've got one and it sucks!!

However that may be the fact I'm addicted to the sound the thing makes with a heavy right foot

Best I've ever managed was a 600 mile round trip, never breaking 65mph and a good stretch of the M25 and M3 at 50mph and I got 34.9mpg, however I'm lead to believe the DIS can be a bit over presumptuous.

Normal average is low 20s.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Sam888 said:


> Cheers dude, I'm on with the golf as we speak!


wheres the pics?! x


----------



## Sam888 (Dec 8, 2016)

Pics are a bit crap because it was getting dark when I finished but at least it shows the cars clean lol

Didn't get chance to wax it but a good thick snow foam and a 2 bucket wash + the usual interior, wheels, tyres etc.


----------



## Sam888 (Dec 8, 2016)

andyedge said:


> Yeh, that's what I thought originally, hence the roll eyes I put in my comment
> 
> However, from the pics posted by the owner it seems that the plate actually was that dirty :doublesho


Haha no I can assure you it really was just that dirty lol


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

Sam888 said:


> Pics are a bit crap because it was getting dark when I finished but at least it shows the cars clean lol
> 
> Didn't get chance to wax it but a good thick snow foam and a 2 bucket wash + the usual interior, wheels, tyres etc.


that looks better and im sure once its had a coat of wax it will be very shiney


----------

